# What's your species and fursona?



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/signaturepics/sigpic23919_2.gif just wondering what your species and fursona is. It doesn't matter hat it is I am just wanting to see all of your unique fursonas and furries! Broken link at top lol


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/signaturepics/sigpic23919_2.gif just wondering what your species and fursona is. It doesn't matter hat it is I am just wanting to see all of your unique fursonas and furries! Broken link at top lol


 

My god. You are acting like even more of a n00b than you did when you made your first post. Well, allow me to play along before someone moves this to where it belongs--the Fusonas board.



This is just one of my fursonas right here:
His name is Jack, and he is a wolf fighting for a very, very good cause: Money.



And yes, I made that picture all by myself.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

Vatz said:


> My god. You are acting like even more of a n00b than you did when you made your first post. Well, allow me to play along before someone moves this to where it belongs--the Fusonas board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give 2 shits about what you have to say.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> I don't give 2 shits about what you have to say.


 Chip up or you won't last here


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

My species is: Superhero 

Cuz I am coool like that.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My species is: Superhero
> 
> Cuz I am coool like that.


Hahaha. Indeed you are.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

So MUCH COLOR...


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> So MUCH COLOR...


 

Dude, lay off the booze.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> So MUCH COLOR...


Icing?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Dude, lay off the booze.


 AND THEY SPIN TOOO


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> AND THEY SPIN TOOO


Yeah they do


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2009)

Guys, please chill.  No need for a flame thread.  TheoWolf, if you are truly new to the site, lurk for a while in the Den and in the Fursona board.  I'd also suggest Off Topic and the Forum Games boards.  That'll give you a good idea of what to post, when, where and about what.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay girls, enough is enough. Please fight/talk/whatever this out in private messages, and NOT in a public thread - unless you want to say goodbye to your accounts for some time (which includes eternity, btw).
And thread derailment is not cool either.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

as you can see...i am a fox >___>


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Guys, please chill.  No need for a flame thread.  TheoWolf, if you are truly new to the site, lurk for a while in the Den and in the Fursona board.  I'd also suggest Off Topic and the Forum Games boards.  That'll give you a good idea of what to post, when, where and about what.


K thax



WarMocK said:


> Okay girls, enough is enough. Please fight/talk/whatever this out in private messages, and NOT in a public thread - unless you want to say goodbye to your accounts for some time (which includes eternity, btw).
> And thread derailment is not cool either.


 uhhh ok but if you didn't see this was my first (and sad) thread. Plus me and that guy are frendz now. We don't "fight" like you think we do but, hey, I ain't gonna argue.



Chenler said:


> as you can see...i am a fox >___>


Yes I can see that


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2009)

To answer the OP:

I recently posted an updated version of my fursona's bio.  It's slid to page 2 (and likely lower in the coming days) so here's the link:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54921

tl;dr version of the above:

Telnac's an android dragon from the 22nd century.  He's powered by cold fusion.  He can fly, teleport over interstellar distances and has built-in armor and a cloaking device.

I've been accused of making a Mary Sue character more times than I can count.  These so-called features don't make him a superhero or anything remotely "Mary Sue"ish.  He's a corporate consultant, not an adventurer or a warrior or a hero by any sense of the word.  In the setting he's from, his abilities are just as common as the fact that we can drive 90mph (if we're willing to brave a speeding ticket), fly across the oceans and chat instantly with someone on the other side of the world.  150 years ago, someone with those abilities would sound like a Mary Sue character.  Today, nearly everyone in the industrialized world can do all that.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 9, 2009)

Telnac said:


> To answer the OP:
> 
> I recently posted an updated version of my fursona's bio.  It's slid to page 2 (and likely lower in the coming days) so here's the link:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54921
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Right now I have two fursonas, a kangaroo and a cougar. I'm in the process of combing them into a hybrid, to see if I like that...

So, possibly a kangaroo/cougar hybrid.


----------



## Jaenna (Nov 10, 2009)

I have three 'sona thingies.

Main: Jaenna- Racoolf (Wolf/Racoon/Rabbit)
Secondary: Jaquolin- Fenunk (Fennec/Chipmunk)
Tertiary: Rivett- Pallid Bat (Bat. Dumbass :V)


----------



## Dass (Nov 10, 2009)

So. Many. Deleted. Posts.

ANYWAY: I wish I could draw. I'm the bull-man out of laze.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> So. Many. Deleted. Posts.
> 
> ANYWAY: I wish I could draw. I'm the bull-man out of laze.


I can draw good when I feel like it


----------



## Chouette (Nov 10, 2009)

my fursona is a screech owl.

I need to make more furry characters. I only have two, I think. (My 'sona and a nyala dude)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2009)

My fursona is a domestic red fox, which you can see in my avatar. She wears a black collar and has a black bell.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2009)

My fursona is a hyena. I also have two alts, a griffin and something that I don't know about yet :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 10, 2009)

My fagsona is a ratteguhn, as can be seen here


----------



## Vatz (Nov 11, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> uhhh ok but if you didn't see this was my first (and sad) thread. Plus me and that guy are frendz now. We don't "fight" like you think we do but, hey, I ain't gonna argue.


 

You notice that he just deleted like six posts? I'm guessing that he's the new breed of hyper-aggressive admin. God help us all.



Vatz said:


> You notice that he just deleted like six posts? I'm guessing that he's the new breed of hyper-aggressive admin. God help us all.


 

*expecting above post--as well as this one--to be deleted for no reason other than to make WarMock feel good for himself*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/signaturepics/sigpic23919_2.gif just wondering what your species and fursona is. It doesn't matter hat it is I am just wanting to see all of your unique fursonas and furries! Broken link at top lol



You have been here long enough that you must of realized there are sticky threads on this. Or are you that stupid?


----------



## Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicholas, Shean, Carter. fox/husky







  a pic just for the heck of it.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You have been here long enough that you must of realized there are sticky threads on this. Or are you that stupid?



I decided to allow it.  Kid's new.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 11, 2009)

As you can see I'm a wolf.

But this is pic to explain it.


----------



## Sino (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a shark. ^_^


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You have been here long enough that you must of realized there are sticky threads on this. Or are you that stupid?


 

Dude, this guy was such a fricking (and still sort of is--no offense, Theo) n00b. Give him a break. Did you get to read any of the "off-topic" posts before WartMock deleted them? That would have explained a hell of a lot.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Dass said:


> So. Many. Deleted. Posts.
> 
> ANYWAY: I wish I could draw. I'm the bull-man out of laze.


 
Eh, WarMock probably wasn't even reading them when he deleted them. Oh well.



TheoWolf said:


> I can draw good when I feel like it


 

I can draw really well if I'm improvising and just allowing myself to naturally move the pencil around on the paper, but if I have a planned out image, I usually mess it up. Example: I drew like three pictures last night and tried to draw a few more, but fucked up REALLY bad on them...

But more in line with the original topic, I have a shitload of fursonas.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I am now a daemonic wolf. Rock on.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am now a daemonic wolf. Rock on.


 


ROCK ON, MY FANS!!!! ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!

GGRRAAAHAHAHHAHAAAAHHHAH HHAH HAHAHH HAHA HAH HAH A HAHAHA HAHAAAA!!!!!!!
*overdoses on Ecstasy and dies*


----------



## RitaFennec (Nov 24, 2009)

hi hi im a Fennec fox/Skunk


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

RitaFennec said:


> hi hi im a Fennec fox/Skunk


 

hi n00b I am a child molestor dressed up in MJOLNIR mk. IV armor, although I am sometimes a fox, wolf, demon-fox-thing with wings, you know. Some shit like that. Usually a fox, though. Although my most bad-ass fursonas are technically foxes, they are a hell of a lot more mature than all the shit that you find in most other video games. Maybe I should have said beforehand that my most badass fursonas are the main characters of a series of games that I'm working on. Oh well.

Oh yeah, I am also quite often a mercenary MechWarrior serving House Stiener in the FedCom Civil War of 3065.  Just thought I'd add that.


Oh yeah, and before I forget--


LASERS!!!





http://zedomax.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/laser-pumpkin.jpg


----------

